
Insanely humanlike androids have entered the workplace - spking
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/10/31/human-like-androids-have-entered-the-workplace-and-may-take-your-job.html
======
ansible
Yeeeeaaaahhhh....

I don't see these as being successful in the short to medium term. Unless it
can act exactly like a human (to the point were most / all people can't tell
the difference) I think it is going to be too creepy for widespread use.

If we see a more interactive robot / android doing tasks like customer
interaction, I think it will likely be a more cartoon-y avatar on a video
screen.

